# GM weighs new diesel for Cruze hatchback



## shvlhead78 (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.autonews.com/article/20160118/RETAIL01/301189999/gm-weighs-new-diesel-for-cruze-hatchback
Not sure if its old news or not but here it is.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

shvlhead78 said:


> http://www.autonews.com/article/20160118/RETAIL01/301189999/gm-weighs-new-diesel-for-cruze-hatchback
> Not sure if its old news or not but here it is.


I've shared my opinion on the hatchback already. But I have nothing against a new Diesel engine. We could use a bit more variety, especially ones with a manual.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think it looks cool and a new Diesel engine is great, I am just personally not a hatchback fan but happy Chevy is going to make it.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I desperately want to see a new cruze wagon.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I kinda like the looks of the new Hatchback ... but then again, I'm waiting to see what the '17 diesel sedan is going to offer, as well as the hope of the new 1.6 diesel being offered with a manual slushbox! I wanted to buy, I really did, but I'll hold out for a little while longer now to see what happens. I guess if they don't end up offering a manual for the diesel, I might just break down and buy a '16 or '17 Volt, because in Colorado, after tax credits, a loaded Volt ends up being about the same price as a diesel Cruze.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I desperately want to see a new cruze wagon.


I normally always go to Detroit auto show in January, might check and see if they have a Cruze hatch at the Chicago auto show coming up? I went to the Indy auto show and after going to Detroit auto show the Indy one was a disappointment.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I normally always go to Detroit auto show in January, might check and see if they have a Cruze hatch at the Chicago auto show coming up? I went to the Indy auto show and after going to Detroit auto show the Indy one was a disappointment.


The 5 door hatchback and the station wagon are slightly different, mainly the extra window at the back, extra length, and, the extra space.

Wagon - I love this one









5-Door Hatchback - I only like this one


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I normally always go to Detroit auto show in January, might check and see if they have a Cruze hatch at the Chicago auto show coming up? I went to the Indy auto show and after going to Detroit auto show the Indy one was a disappointment.


As far as I know, the new Cruze hatchback is not going to be present at the Chicago Auto show. Sorry.:sad010:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> The 5 door hatchback and the station wagon are slightly different, mainly the extra window at the back, extra length, and, the extra space.
> 
> Wagon - I love this one
> 
> ...


I like the wagon, that is a nice looking car!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How does taking a ft off the trunk make it a hatch instead of a wagon?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> How does taking a ft off the trunk make it a hatch instead of a wagon?


The wagon has a D-Pillar, the hatch ends at the C-Pillar. That's usually how one distinguishes a wagon from a hatch.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

That hatchback looks great. I'd consider that with a diesel engine for sure.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> How does taking a ft off the trunk make it a hatch instead of a wagon?


That extra foot make an enormous difference.

You can check this out yourself by stopping into a VW dealership and comparing the regular Golf hatch back next to the Golf Sportswagon.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> That hatchback looks great. I'd consider that with a diesel engine for sure.


I do want more diesel engines, They make a ton of sense from an engineering aspect. Since they just stop sending fuel to the cylinders when you're off the pedal, instead of closing a throttle plate, a diesel engine doesn't suffer from engine braking and gets much better gas mileage on the highway. They also have TONS of torque for their size in the mid range where you need it most often. I'd definitely consider a diesel if it came with a manual.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Since they just stop sending fuel to the cylinders when you're off the pedal, instead of closing a throttle plate


Keep in mind, most modern gasoline engines have decel fuel-cut.

That said - having driven both, I much prefer the meaty torque-band of our diesel to the 1.4T. Even when compared to my SC'd 2.2L, it's got an impressive on-throttle torque response.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I'd trade my diesel sedan for a hatchback in a heartbeat.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm dying to try a gas model 1.4T just to compare it to my ctd.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If they bring the diesel hatchback, I would definitely consider that over the sedan. but they should actually let people know it exists this time around.


----------

